# LFTS 11/7/20



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

This will likely be my only hunt this weekend. No action yet, but the leaf blower wars have started


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

One little doe bouncing all over the woods but nothing ever followed her and just had a button buck feed through, that's all for now...


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Skibum said:


> Should have brought a shotgun. There must be 50 woodies on the pond I’m sitting next to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sounds like you need back up, those ducks are shifty and can attack at any moment!

Let me know....


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

He was acting like a big boy this morning. Chased every do in the cut corn field around. Had my heart pumping for a few. Calmed myself before he followed a doe past me though lol. Couple other freshman bucks wandering around right now. Good sit so far.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Last day of my 7 day hunt in the shiawassee National wildlife refuge. Let’s hope the shooter 8 I seen last night comes a little closer today. It’s been a crazy week with wind and warmer weather. Buddy shot this on the 2nd day of our hunt.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

3 different spike bucks cruising so far.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Up and at them, managed to be in the tree before 7 but very quiet. On my plan C public as everyone else had the same idea. Movement corridor from feed to bedding.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just had a young buck prowl by. I grunted and he came directly to the base of my tree. Pretty cool.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

9 does and fawns. Where are the bucks?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The squirrel rut must be on too.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 small bucks and one decent and a few does and fawns so far. Nothing big yet..


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

One lone little buck aimlessly crossed the field back and forth so far. 

I’d love your opinions here...The surrounding fields (beans/corn) have been harvested except mine which is about 20+ acres of corn still. There are scattered woods and wood lots that deer cross these fields to get to. Just curious what your feelings would be if you had corn still standing right now or how you’d want to hunt it. Sometimes corn is standing into rifle season. 

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’m so disgusted with myself this morning. Even though the weather sucks today’s date is when I killed last years buck and I slept through my alarm and just woke up. What a difference in weather a year ago today! I honestly can’t wait for Wednesday to get here. Hopefully the temp drop starts during the day. Five days away the forecast could be completely different! Good luck today guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Had a beautiful 3 yr old 8 cruise by at 60. Borderline “tank” it would take to end my season. Kind of glad he didn’t come in...would have been a tough pass! Hope my boy gets a crack at him!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

firemantom said:


> Dug out my early season clothes and put away the cold gear for now headed out shortly, hoping for a hot doe to bring the bucks by! Good luck guys/gals


Does a camo tank top, thong and flip flops count? They are camo! Just have to dip them in carbon powder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

5 does and a chubby basket 8 cruising,not quite what I’m looking for. 5/6 in range so far


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

First sit of the year in Antrim County. Not super confident about my setup, but gonna give it a couple more hours and relocate. High of 72 today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys are killing me with all this deer movement. I think several are going to score today. Make the shot count! Just find them quick and get them in a freezer. Last thing you want is a dead deer in these temps laying dead for a substantial amount of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Well I was midway through a lfts update and heard crashing behind me, turned around and saw 3 does with a 6 pt following. Decided that buck was the one for me today, smoked him at 25 and I can see him laying dead! Man am I fired up!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Stuck down here in Indy for physical inventory today, which means when I get home I'll have honey-do-chores to take care of...no hunting this weekend. I'll have to wait until the opener next weekend. Shoot straight fellas and good luck!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Slow start to the morning. One lone doe


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

8 does and two small four's, thats it until tonite. another day @work for me.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

7 does n fawns this morning. The same group has come and gone 3 times. Just need them to pull a buck along at some point.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

20201107_082013




__
Radar420


__
Nov 7, 2020








Saw 2 does around 7:45. Hearing quite a bit of vocalization (doe/fawn bleats, grunting) in the pines but nothing coming out


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Now it's starting to heat up. Nice one chasing a doe in the field next to me. They were coming my way until she juked the wrong direction at 60 yards


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Came up yesterday afternoon hunting the public land in the thumb. Nothing yesterday evening and so far nothing this morning. Don’t care for these warm temps


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

So far just a 4 point wandering by. In a stand fully exposed to the breeze. I could use another layer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m so disgusted with myself this morning. Even though the weather sucks today’s date is when I killed last years buck and I slept through my alarm and just woke up. What a difference in weather a year ago today! I honestly can’t wait for Wednesday to get here. Hopefully the temp drop starts during the day. Five days away the forecast could be completely different! Good luck today guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HIGHLY disappointed in you John


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

That’ll be my afternoon outfit 



johnhunter247 said:


> Does a camo tank top, thong and flip flops count? They are camo! Just have to dip them in carbon powder!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> HIGHLY disappointed in you John


I’m calling today’s date a farce because of the leap year! Monday’s the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins (Sep 15, 2020)

First time posting on MS. I like the lfts posts. Been set up on public since 5am. I can hear heavy breathing nearby, but I have no visual. Hopefully it will cruise by soon.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 more JV players and my local 10pt cruising looking for love.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Slow start today, but it’s so peaceful with the combine taking corn down behind me and the two chainsaws running At the property next to me. Lol


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bl_42 said:


> Well I was midway through a lfts update and heard crashing behind me, turned around and saw 3 does with a 6 pt following. Decided that buck was the one for me today, smoked him at 25 and I can see him laying dead! Man am I fired up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


CONGRATS!! Now get some pics for us!!!


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

First deer of the day. Small 4 checking the bedding area. I don’t think my smell was what he was looking for.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m so disgusted with myself this morning. Even though the weather sucks today’s date is when I killed last years buck and I slept through my alarm and just woke up. What a difference in weather a year ago today! I honestly can’t wait for Wednesday to get here. Hopefully the temp drop starts during the day. Five days away the forecast could be completely different! Good luck today guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Johnny the first couple hrs here in Hillsdale are in the upper 40’s. It’s perfect right now. I have long Johns on. What are you thinking.??My oldest son has a nice buck in the neighbors cut corn he’s trying to lure in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

First buck of the morning


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Fourth buck of the morning working threw the pinch heading north was a spike, I just caught a glimpse of another 8 pt that I might have shot, didn’t get a good look at him.
Flight


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Four yrs ago today at 9:45 I was blessed and scored on this guy. It was a long but amazing story that maybe someday I will share when I'm bored. Now back to the hunt.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sniper said:


> Johnny the first couple hrs here in Hillsdale are in the upper 40’s. It’s perfect right now. I have long Johns on. What are you thinking.??My oldest son has a nice buck in the neighbors cut corn he’s trying to lure in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I’m thinking I’m mad at myself for sleeping through the alarm and not being out there with you guys! Alarm went off at 2 and I honestly don’t remember shutting it off. But last year it was cold and we had snow on the ground on this day! I know it’s unusual for us to have accumulative snow this time of year down here but we couldn’t have asked for better conditions during the first two weeks of November then we had last year. This year we’re dealing with about an 8 day stretch of warm weather during the prime part of the season. Even though the weather sucks I hate missing days from devils night through November 15th when I’m hunting in Michigan. Sleeping through the alarm is frustrating! Your one opportunity for the year could be happening in front of your stand and your not there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Another young buck on the move.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Four yrs ago today at 9:45 I was blessed and scored on this guy. It was a long but amazing story that maybe someday I will share when I'm bored. Now back to the hunt.
> View attachment 599217


That’s a beautiful buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

3-4 bucks so far, 1 being a 2 yo at about 15 yards, and 2 does. They're definitely cruising.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Four yrs ago today at 9:45 I was blessed and scored on this guy. It was a long but amazing story that maybe someday I will share when I'm bored. Now back to the hunt.
> View attachment 599217


Yeps that’s a nice one, sure love the crab claws !
Flight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Checking in from the beginning of the last hunt here in Southern Ohio. I haven't seen a deer today, but my friend killed the one we both came into this little piece to kill (150s class deer). The hunting has been fair, I just don't seem to be able to get in front of them myself. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just had 2 bucks going at it about 70 yards away.
That was really cool!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s at least 30 degrees warmer than normal. 64 in the EUP. Chore day. No sense in scenting up the woods today. 

today will be the first time I’ve put the blower in the tractor in a tee shirt.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Another small 8 cruising...


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

2 year and a half old bucks so far. Had a button cruise through at about 15 yards and just as he got close I managed to choke on my own spit and as I was choking and gagging he boogied. Wonder why? lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had a couple deer opted out of going threw the pinch and walk out into the field. They tend to do it more in the afternoon then in the mornings but there doing it this morning for sure and I can’t shoot out there at all, plus it’s down wind.
Flight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

This guy is out looking. Why can’t the big guys give me an 10yd shot like that, I’m waiting!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sitting out today. Yesterday was extremely dead here. For some reason, on my little property, the real rut action seems to always be in the last five days before gun season. Besides, got things to do. Pick up meat, give money to the taxidermist, etc...


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Morning started fast almost got ran over by 3 in dark on my way to stand. Slow since seen 1 small one since.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> First time posting on MS. I like the lfts posts. Been set up on public since 5am.* I can hear heavy breathing nearby, but I have no visual. *Hopefully it will cruise by soon.


Deer or another hunter?


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Button buck first caller this morning, real little fella, but nice dry run. Does are on the cards if I get one with a reasonable shot, wanting to open the account.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m thinking I’m mad at myself for sleeping through the alarm and not being out there with you guys! Alarm went off at 2 and I honestly don’t remember shutting it off. But last year it was cold and we had snow on the ground on this day! I know it’s unusual for us to have accumulative snow this time of year down here but we couldn’t have asked for better conditions during the first two weeks of November then we had last year. This year we’re dealing with about an 8 day stretch of warm weather during the prime part of the season. Even though the weather sucks I hate missing days from devils night through November 15th when I’m hunting in Michigan. Sleeping through the alarm is frustrating! Your one opportunity for the year could be happening in front of your stand and your not there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A big tall 6 pt just trotted past me with his tongue hanging out if that helps with your anxiety. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Wesco breakfast pizza is calling my name. Should have packed snacks.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> First time posting on MS. I like the lfts posts. Been set up on public since 5am. I can hear heavy breathing nearby, but I have no visual. Hopefully it will cruise by soon.


Welcome to the site! Good luck today!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nothing here but birds and a lone fat gray squirrel that I considered making dinner but didn't get the opportunity. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Capt.STU said:


> Last day of my 7 day hunt in the shiawassee National wildlife refuge. Let’s hope the shooter 8 I seen last night comes a little closer today. It’s been a crazy week with wind and warmer weather. Buddy shot this on the 2nd day of our hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Telll buddy CONGRATS !! What an animal! I'm so pissed I'm not going there this year 



SMITTY1233 said:


> The buck we nicknamed “Timer” caught not 1 but arrows this morning while breeding a doe on the west edge of the “Bog”. First shot was 25 yards looked to be right in the pocket behind left shoulder he took one big bound and stood there watching doe and big bro zapped him again on left side in procket extreme angle forward. Dad hunting on east side of bog thought he saw deer walking head up in cattails said it was a huge buck but didn’t seem hurt fingers  this has been a hell of a season chasing this buck! Going to give him plenty of time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see him ! Good luck.

I'm with you @johnhunter247 slept in and pissed. Glad I don't have a cam that sends pics because I'm sure a deer crossed I would've shot !


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well he gets a pass. Honestly believe he could be a stud next year, age guess?
> He’s wide but not much mass or time length
> View attachment 599267


See what I mean? Just kidding. It’s too hard for me to tell from that angle. But my thought from that pic is 3.5.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Same forky just cha7ed a hot doe onto the property. He then rammed a little fawn in the front right shoulder :tsk: , now shes limping. I have passed him 4 times now, but have decided to teach him a lesson about hitting women if I get the chance.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well he gets a pass. Honestly believe he could be a stud next year, age guess?
> He’s wide but not much mass or time length
> View attachment 599267


I would say you "should" be the best age guesser out of all of us. You let more bucks go in a year then most of us see. Good luck, hopefully one that trips yer trigger does that


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

The only other hunter in camp with me tagged out a little bit ago on his first morning. No reason to wait when this walks by...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He’s lockup with a doe.


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins (Sep 15, 2020)

Happy to report I get to notch my very first whitetail kill tag today! Not sure how to count these points. Would be a small 8 pt, but it's got two broken. Very happy. Heart still pounding. Time to get to work though.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Just had doe run in behind me, drop down in the creek bed and bed down in the creek. That’s a first for me.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

WMU05 said:


> The only other hunter in camp with me tagged out a little bit ago on his first morning. No reason to wait when this walks by...
> View attachment 599271


WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> Happy to report I get to notch my very first whitetail kill tag today! Not sure how to count these points. Would be a small 8 pt, but it's got two broken. Very happy. Heart still pounding. Time to get to work though.


 congrats ! He was a scrapper


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> Happy to report I get to notch my very first whitetail kill tag today! Not sure how to count these points. Would be a small 8 pt, but it's got two broken. Very happy. Heart still pounding. Time to get to work though.


CONGRATS!!! Nothing like that adrenaline rush!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> Happy to report I get to notch my very first whitetail kill tag today! Not sure how to count these points. Would be a small 8 pt, but it's got two broken. Very happy. Heart still pounding. Time to get to work though.


Awesome job, congrats on a beautiful first whitetail and buck kill!! Wonderful.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

WMU05 said:


> The only other hunter in camp with me tagged out a little bit ago on his first morning. No reason to wait when this walks by...
> View attachment 599271


Congrats on that stud WMU! Great buck love it.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats on that stud WMU! Great buck love it.


Not my deer. Other hunter in camp with me.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> Happy to report I get to notch my very first whitetail kill tag today! Not sure how to count these points. Would be a small 8 pt, but it's got two broken. Very happy. Heart still pounding. Time to get to work though.


Congrats! Nice first buck! You would have 4 on right and 3 on left assuming the main beam that’s broke is still an inch past the tine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 599269


Blown up I’m thinking 4+ He looks mature.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

WMU05 said:


> Not my deer. Other hunter in camp with me.


Gotcha but what a pretty buck. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Not every day you get to see these from the stand..


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks to be less than a thousand feet off the deck. Most exciting thing I've seen today


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Are you hunting public or private in Iowa?


Private - Outfitter


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Geoffrey Jenkins said:


> Happy to report I get to notch my very first whitetail kill tag today! Not sure how to count these points. Would be a small 8 pt, but it's got two broken. Very happy. Heart still pounding. Time to get to work though.


Congratulations! Welcome to the addiction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Feel much better about this spot overlooking a funnel of sorts. Hope the doe are hotter than the weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Swampdog467 said:


> Not every day you get to see these from the stand..


Hey, Hogs are legal to shoot in Michigan but that Hog can bit back!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

BBD TIMER IS FREAKING DOWN!!! SWEET NOVEMBER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

All is quite here is sw sanilac country.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Oh great, bears are still up & they like this waterhole too!
> View attachment 599325


Watch out now. He might be looking for that pb&j and those crackers.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wind had a little too much W in it for my morning spot so I went in for a sandwich and to dump some clothes. Back out in a different spot on the opposite side of the property tonight overlooking an active scrape and a food plot. 

Good luck! 

Congrats to everyone who put one down this morning!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Love the pic of that stud in the cattails!


----------



## Weadhopperfishing (Mar 15, 2018)

Congrats on the buck!! Gorgeous day to be in the woods! Still looking to fill a buck tag here in mason county! There on the cameras during the week but it seems like on the weekends they don’t show up. Gotta love work. But I’m here and god has provide all of us on here will a beautiful day! Good luck tonight everyone!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

noshow said:


> Watch out now. He might be looking for that pb&j and those crackers.


That’s why I carry this;


----------



## gusmckay (Jan 29, 2013)

Was out with my 13 and 7 y.o. sons today west of Adrian. Shot a nice 6 pt. about 8:15am right in the boilermaker. Went to go track it about 10am and it ran for way longer than it should have, at least a couple hundred yards. I started to question my shot until we actually found it. Huge chunk of meat out of the hindquarters. Coyotes must have got on it right away and pushed it and feasted for a bit until we scared them away. Never seen this before. Crazy! Glad we found it and are able to salvage most of the meat.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

gusmckay said:


> Was out with my 13 and 7 y.o. sons today west of Adrian. Shot a nice 6 pt. about 8:15am right in the boilermaker. Went to go track it about 10am and it ran for way longer than it should have, at least a couple hundred yards. I started to question my shot until we actually found it. Huge chunk of meat out of the hindquarters. Coyotes must have got on it right away and pushed it and feasted for a bit until we scared them away. Never seen this before. Crazy! Glad we found it and are able to salvage most of the meat.


No butt out tool required.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a slammer! Congratulations Smitty!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would make a great magazine cover. A big congrats to your brother


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Brothers deer not mine group effort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Brothers deer not mine group effort
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to your brother and yourself for being there. Let us know when ya get a tape on him, looks like he might go into the 160s?


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a magnificent animal. Congrats to your brother. I have always admired the family camaraderie you post every season, with the big family pics and generations of hunters. Enjoy the celebration today. You are right, that buck was a once in lifer.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow, who would have guessed that the coyotes would have jumped on during the day and only an hour or so eclipsed between when you shot it and recovered it!!! Ive only los


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Now a spiker just walked by! Would have been a layup, but no regrets. 

Great night in the woods!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 599439
> Tagged out baby!!


Great job!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 599439
> Tagged out baby!!


Way to go! What ya gonna do to pass time now?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

What a day!!! A day we dream of 365 and the 140+ mark we have broken so many times over last 20 years has been a long long dry spell until today. My brother did a bang up job on this buck. He picked up his shed last year as a 123-128”ish buck he let go at 15 yards with a bow! When the picture materialized in July he instantly recognized him. We typically dont name a deer until a few encounters. He called me in late October and said I just saw the buck of a lifetime and its the shed buck from last year. He rattled me and shook me deep. From that time on we called him either “Timer” as i have referred to him here or “Shakes” for obvious reasons. My brother matched wits with this deer for weeks having many many many encounters. I could hear the disappointment on Nov 2 when he had stood facing south in the stand for 4 plus hours and he sat down to take a drink and the buck slipped through the valley at 32 yards hot on a doe. He had one opening at 58 yards which is a shot him and him alone in this group is more then capable of making. He held off cause the buck had been so visible he was confident one of the four of us who were logging hours and hours hunting him would get a better opportunity. 3 of the 4 of us had encounters with him come last Thursday morning I quickly realized why we call him “shakes” when he was on a fast walk east towards me at 70 yards and the wind was perfect. I thought here it is its going to happen. He came 10 yards closer and turned south before heading back west! Encounters you dream of! Today he expired within 40 yards of that exact spot I had the encounter on the edge of the cattail bog his home and his bedroom! The raw emotion of the recovery was special something I will treasure for a long time! Got to enjoy that with my father and brother nothing better! One of the things that makes hunting here so special is the group and family mentality I couldn’t have been prouder and happier for my big brother felt like we all accomplished something magical today! My quest for the 700” club marches on he would have put me over!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 599439
> Tagged out baby!!


Should have brought goldfish crackers myself!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

L


"Big Tuna" said:


> Got two of the grandkids out for a evening hunt. Just love being with them teaching them the tricks of the trade.
> View attachment 599421


love it grandpa! Tell her a little salsa will make that face mask taste a little better! Bless your family and your efforts to get them outside!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

SMITTY1233 said:


> What a day!!! A day we dream of 365 and the 140+ mark we have broken so many times over last 20 years has been a long long dry spell until today. My brother did a bang up job on this buck. He picked up his shed last year as a 123-128”ish buck he let go at 15 yards with a bow! When the picture materialized in July he instantly recognized him. We typically dont name a deer until a few encounters. He called me in late October and said I just saw the buck of a lifetime and its the shed buck from last year. He rattled me and shook me deep. From that time on we called him either “Timer” as i have referred to him here or “Shakes” for obvious reasons. My brother matched wits with this deer for weeks having many many many encounters. I could hear the disappointment on Nov 2 when he had stood facing south in the stand for 4 plus hours and he sat down to take a drink and the buck slipped through the valley at 32 yards hot on a doe. He had one opening at 58 yards which is a shot him and him alone in this group is more then capable of making. He held off cause the buck had been so visible he was confident one of the four of us who were logging hours and hours hunting him would get a better opportunity. 3 of the 4 of us had encounters with him come last Thursday morning I quickly realized why we call him “shakes” when he was on a fast walk east towards me at 70 yards and the wind was perfect. I thought here it is its going to happen. He came 10 yards closer and turned south before heading back west! Encounters you dream of! Today he expired within 40 yards of that exact spot I had the encounter on the edge of the cattail bog his home and his bedroom! The raw emotion of the recovery was special something I will treasure for a long time! Got to enjoy that with my father and brother nothing better! One of the things that makes hunting here so special is the group and family mentality I couldn’t have been prouder and happier for my big brother felt like we all accomplished something magical today! My quest for the 700” club marches on he would have put me over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats John.
Didnt hear or see anything tonight out here. Going in a few hundred yards further tomortow to where that buck was headed in the dark this morning...
Nite all!
<----<<<


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

I tried twice to respond.Family and friends and the great outdoors forever. Glad they could all be a part of such a very special event. Congratulations.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Got two of the grandkids out for a evening hunt. Just love being with them teaching them the tricks of the trade.
> View attachment 599421


That’s what grandparents are for.Good job helping them


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 599439
> Tagged out baby!!


Congrat great looking deer andpicture


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> What a day!!! A day we dream of 365 and the 140+ mark we have broken so many times over last 20 years has been a long long dry spell until today. My brother did a bang up job on this buck. He picked up his shed last year as a 123-128”ish buck he let go at 15 yards with a bow! When the picture materialized in July he instantly recognized him. We typically dont name a deer until a few encounters. He called me in late October and said I just saw the buck of a lifetime and its the shed buck from last year. He rattled me and shook me deep. From that time on we called him either “Timer” as i have referred to him here or “Shakes” for obvious reasons. My brother matched wits with this deer for weeks having many many many encounters. I could hear the disappointment on Nov 2 when he had stood facing south in the stand for 4 plus hours and he sat down to take a drink and the buck slipped through the valley at 32 yards hot on a doe. He had one opening at 58 yards which is a shot him and him alone in this group is more then capable of making. He held off cause the buck had been so visible he was confident one of the four of us who were logging hours and hours hunting him would get a better opportunity. 3 of the 4 of us had encounters with him come last Thursday morning I quickly realized why we call him “shakes” when he was on a fast walk east towards me at 70 yards and the wind was perfect. I thought here it is its going to happen. He came 10 yards closer and turned south before heading back west! Encounters you dream of! Today he expired within 40 yards of that exact spot I had the encounter on the edge of the cattail bog his home and his bedroom! The raw emotion of the recovery was special something I will treasure for a long time! Got to enjoy that with my father and brother nothing better! One of the things that makes hunting here so special is the group and family mentality I couldn’t have been prouder and happier for my big brother felt like we all accomplished something magical today! My quest for the 700” club marches on he would have put me over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pics


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

I know I hit a buck, just backed out and going to wait an hour


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> What a day!!! A day we dream of 365 and the 140+ mark we have broken so many times over last 20 years has been a long long dry spell until today. My brother did a bang up job on this buck. He picked up his shed last year as a 123-128”ish buck he let go at 15 yards with a bow! When the picture materialized in July he instantly recognized him. We typically dont name a deer until a few encounters. He called me in late October and said I just saw the buck of a lifetime and its the shed buck from last year. He rattled me and shook me deep. From that time on we called him either “Timer” as i have referred to him here or “Shakes” for obvious reasons. My brother matched wits with this deer for weeks having many many many encounters. I could hear the disappointment on Nov 2 when he had stood facing south in the stand for 4 plus hours and he sat down to take a drink and the buck slipped through the valley at 32 yards hot on a doe. He had one opening at 58 yards which is a shot him and him alone in this group is more then capable of making. He held off cause the buck had been so visible he was confident one of the four of us who were logging hours and hours hunting him would get a better opportunity. 3 of the 4 of us had encounters with him come last Thursday morning I quickly realized why we call him “shakes” when he was on a fast walk east towards me at 70 yards and the wind was perfect. I thought here it is its going to happen. He came 10 yards closer and turned south before heading back west! Encounters you dream of! Today he expired within 40 yards of that exact spot I had the encounter on the edge of the cattail bog his home and his bedroom! The raw emotion of the recovery was special something I will treasure for a long time! Got to enjoy that with my father and brother nothing better! One of the things that makes hunting here so special is the group and family mentality I couldn’t have been prouder and happier for my big brother felt like we all accomplished something magical today! My quest for the 700” club marches on he would have put me over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that first pic in particular, with all the family standing about. Young one gettin in on a pic with that beauty. My sincerest congratulations to all involved, what a fantastic culture you have over there!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 599439
> Tagged out baby!!


Nice!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

throughtheice88 said:


> I LOVE that first pic in particular, with all the family standing about. Young one gettin in on a pic with that beauty. My sincerest congratulations to all involved, what a fantastic culture you have over there!


Freaking Rona sucks! Dad has some underlying stuff so we try to be careful rest of us living wide open playing high school football etc. Would have been a great huge group photo. All of Smithville came for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 599439
> Tagged out baby!!


I think I just heard the mic drop.....way to go John !
Flight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

3 doe on stateland this morning, nothing on private tonight.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> What a day!!! A day we dream of 365 and the 140+ mark we have broken so many times over last 20 years has been a long long dry spell until today. My brother did a bang up job on this buck. He picked up his shed last year as a 123-128”ish buck he let go at 15 yards with a bow! When the picture materialized in July he instantly recognized him. We typically dont name a deer until a few encounters. He called me in late October and said I just saw the buck of a lifetime and its the shed buck from last year. He rattled me and shook me deep. From that time on we called him either “Timer” as i have referred to him here or “Shakes” for obvious reasons. My brother matched wits with this deer for weeks having many many many encounters. I could hear the disappointment on Nov 2 when he had stood facing south in the stand for 4 plus hours and he sat down to take a drink and the buck slipped through the valley at 32 yards hot on a doe. He had one opening at 58 yards which is a shot him and him alone in this group is more then capable of making. He held off cause the buck had been so visible he was confident one of the four of us who were logging hours and hours hunting him would get a better opportunity. 3 of the 4 of us had encounters with him come last Thursday morning I quickly realized why we call him “shakes” when he was on a fast walk east towards me at 70 yards and the wind was perfect. I thought here it is its going to happen. He came 10 yards closer and turned south before heading back west! Encounters you dream of! Today he expired within 40 yards of that exact spot I had the encounter on the edge of the cattail bog his home and his bedroom! The raw emotion of the recovery was special something I will treasure for a long time! Got to enjoy that with my father and brother nothing better! One of the things that makes hunting here so special is the group and family mentality I couldn’t have been prouder and happier for my big brother felt like we all accomplished something magical today! My quest for the 700” club marches on he would have put me over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Always enjoy your posts man! Congrats to your brother and tribe, your families deer are always fun to see but I love the whole family involvement in recovering. You guys are living the dream!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

No sightings tonight. A couple slices of back strap made up for lack of deer. I think a dew days in the fridge brought out the smoke flavor. Congrats to all today.


----------

